# Graphic Card vs. Gaming console



## Vishanseru9 (Apr 22, 2010)

I am in a fix here. I am planning to go for some extreme gaming and want to buy myself a gaming console, the PS3. But i am basically interested in first person shooter games like COD etc. So here i have a choice to choose between the ATI Radeon HD 5770 and the PS3. Could anyone advise me on this. I would be very pleased then!


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 22, 2010)

No comparison... If u are only looking for gaming... go 4 PS3... (unless u wanna play strategy games )

read this : *answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080923181154AAsqMBw

and this : *forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/884980.html

try playing FPS with the PS3 controller... it may take some time but u will enjoy it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 23, 2010)

Just get the PlayStation 3. Consoles get most of the AAA titles these days plus the kick-ass exclusives. PC gaming has more or less becomes a joke these days.

Anyone who wants to argue with me on this can bring it on. I'm in for a debate.


----------



## Vishanseru9 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks Ankushkool and Sunny1211993. will see to it if i can consider your advice!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 24, 2010)

ps3 all the way..........

ps : ps3 getting 3d f/w update so it makes a hell lot of a sense to buy it !!


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 25, 2010)

I always prefer PC gaming. So IMO, go for ATI redeon hd 5770.


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 5, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> I always prefer PC gaming. So IMO, go for ATI redeon hd 5770.





I am a dedicated PC (Desktop) gamer as well.


----------



## Xtormrage (Aug 8, 2010)

PS3 for sure.
The FPS games on PC have bvecome a joke since they are easily modded and hacked. Plus your PC can get a virus and crash. My Dell Alienware 15X did frequently. I lost about 1 lac. on it.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 9, 2010)

u have spent 1lac on a PC and couldn't even get a free antivirus (e.g. Avast) to protect it!!! that's a shame.

PC gaming all the way...remember a console is just a collection of hardware, heart of which is again a graphics card (along with proccy and all that jazz)...

Plus, you can always get a controller for your PC which will make it easier for you to play FPS games (as most of the console owners crib that keyboard and mouse are not ideal for playing such games on PC)


----------



## Xtormrage (Aug 9, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> u have spent 1lac on a PC and couldn't even get a free antivirus (e.g. Avast) to protect it!!! that's a shame.
> 
> PC gaming all the way...remember a console is just a collection of hardware, heart of which is again a graphics card (along with proccy and all that jazz)...
> 
> Plus, you can always get a controller for your PC which will make it easier for you to play FPS games (as most of the console owners crib that keyboard and mouse are not ideal for playing such games on PC)



Look, I had Norton AntiVirus 2010 installed. The virus cleaned my HDD along with my antivirus. 
Anyways, the PS3 controller is more fun than a mouse. My opinion. The only real issue I had is that I couldn't get a PS3 Headphone+Mic in India.


----------



## cooljeba (Sep 7, 2010)

Xtormrage said:


> Look, I had Norton AntiVirus 2010 installed. The virus cleaned my HDD along with my antivirus.


LOL!!

Anyways, the PS3 controller is more fun than a mouse. My opinion. The only real issue I had is that I couldn't get a PS3 Headphone+Mic in India.

Well for a FPS nothing beats the mouse.. Mouse is more accurate and easy to aim.. aiming on a controller sucks!!


----------



## Therapist (Sep 9, 2010)

All consoles fail under warranty. I have seen my friends' PS3s dying out on them. For the first instance of a PS3 meltdown your console is replaced with a refurbished one, thereafter you have to shell out 50% of the price every time your console dies. Just last week one of my friend's PS3 died and he's considering repairing and selling it off to build a gaming PC. Hear it right from the horse's mouth here:

PlayStation India Head, Atindriya Bose on PS3 warranty.


----------



## cooljeba (Sep 14, 2010)

you are comparing oranges and apples here..


----------

